# A long shot, trouble patching LOTRO



## MrMojoRisin87 (Nov 20, 2008)

This question pertains to something called Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable Package (x86). I play Lord of the Rings Online, an MMO, and the Mines of Moria expansion was just released and you need to patch these games when an expansion is released and one of the things the patcher is trying to do is download and install this Visual C++ package, but it ends in error. I try manually downloading this from microsoft's website and installing it but I get an odd error message everytime. 

The error is "error 1935 error occured during the installation of assembly Microsoft.VC80.atl.type = "win32.version = "8.0.50727.762", publickeytoken = "1fc86369a1e18e36", processorarchitechure = "x86"."

I'm running windows vista 32 bit edition, I dont have service pack 1 and not sure if this would rectify my problem but am downloading it as I type as it was suggested elsewhere. It was also suggested that perhaps my .Net Framework needed reinstallation which I have done but to no avail. Basically its my opinion that if I can get this Visual C++ thing installed manually I can continue patching but I'm not too keen with such matters.


----------



## MrMojoRisin87 (Nov 20, 2008)

I was advised to download the 2008 version of vcredist_x86.exe and I did, the only difference in error messages is that I get an HRESULT message as well. It is HRESULT : 0x80070246 and I cannot find much about this on google to give me a clue as to what's going wrong. If folks here aren't able to help a recommendation of other tech support sites that would be greatly appreciated. 

EDIT : Apparently this HRESULT code has something to do with An illegal character being encountered. Not sure what would cause this.

The Lord of the Rings Online forums are of no help, and I feel as if the support guy Im talking with knows even less than I. Oh and in your replies take into account that Im not as technically savvy as I assume the majority of you are but I am a quick learner if talked to in terms that I can understand. And thanks in advance for any assistance that is thrown my way.


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

This is a real long shot:
Someone apparently had traced the reason of such behavior to a faulty stick of RAM. I don't know how that's possible, but I guess you won't die trying to install it with one stick of RAM only (test both/all of them individually)... If you have more than one memory module. If this actually solves the problem, replace the stick that made it impossible to install(and any other stick that may have come in a kit with it).


----------



## MrMojoRisin87 (Nov 20, 2008)

I will give this a try later tonight and let you know how it turns out, how rare is this faulty ram stick thing? As there are a few fellow vista users on the LOTRO forums suffering from similar problems as this. I was told to download the Vista Service Pack 1 and I got the same HRESULT as trying to install the vcredist_x86.exe 0x80070246 the illegal character encountered deal.


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Faulty RAM sticks aren't a rare problem at all, but I just wonder how could it cause just not being able to install VC++. So you got the same error installing SP1 or what? 
vcredist_x86.exe is the installer for Visual C++.


----------



## MrMojoRisin87 (Nov 20, 2008)

Yes I am getting the same error when trying to install Vista SP 1, at least the HRESULT 0x80070246 error code

Those are the only programs Ive actually tried downloading from Microsoft to my knowledge.

Also I've only got 2 512 sticks of ram so booting vista with only 512MB might be a bit slow heh


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Okay, definitely go for the memory testing. Preferably after trying to get it to install anything, run something like memtest86 like, overnight with the sticks that weren't found problematic right away.


----------



## MrMojoRisin87 (Nov 20, 2008)

Alright going to try installing it when I boot with each stick separately, Ill get back on here after I'm done and let you know how it goes.


----------



## MrMojoRisin87 (Nov 20, 2008)

I booted from each stick separately and still received the HRESULT 0x80070246, will this memtest86 let me know if there is something wrong with my ram that might be causing the problem?

I ran Vista's Memory Diagnostics and did not find any problems.

I read of a few people having trouble with a globalinstallcatalog.xml file, I couldn't find it anywhere on my PC and no mention as to what it is for on google.


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Memtest would tell about any problems. Burn it to a CD and boot from it. If it reports any problems, then you should replace some or all of your RAM. 
Well, if you don't have that file(have you tried searching with all the file hiding options disabled? Also loon manually in the actual folder where it's supposed to be, and turn all files visible in the folder options), it could be a problem. Does any of your friends have Vista, preferably the same version as you do? You could go over to their place, copy that file to a USB stick, and then paste it to your computer in the right folder. Or then try finding a place where you could download that file. Otherwise you're going to need to reinstall Vista, I'd assume.


----------



## MrMojoRisin87 (Nov 20, 2008)

Lord of the Rings tech support asked that I install Vista Service Pack 1, I tried and I get a black screen and a 0xc0190036 (AcSpefc.dll) error message after Vista restarts and goes through the stages of configuring upgrades. From various forums Ive been looking through I found that this is caused by some corruption in that particular file and was told that if I could go into command prompt and delete acspefc.dll then Vista would just replace the file and continue along. 

I was told I would need to boot from a Vista DVD and use the command prompt from the repair options, but I dont have a CD. I can get a command prompt if I restart my PC Im asked to do some sort of Startup Repair and after that runs it course it finds no errors but I can click an advanced tools button and then a command prompt.

Can I use this command prompt to delete the acspefc.dll, also how do I find the file and then delete it? If I do in fact need to reinstall vista, I read that you could do a reinstall with the anytime upgrade disc I think I have around here somewhere


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Umm. I haven't used Vista too much, might want to post this problem to the Vista forums.. Sorry.


----------

